# A very memorable Labor Day weekend



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 8, 2020)

My daughter and family came for a visit over the Labor Day weekend. The weather was beautiful. We haven't had company for many weeks so it was extra special. Saturday we went for a hike on a nearby trail.
We had our masks with us but they weren't needed, people were few and far between which was a relief for me because I have trouble breathing through them. 
The grand kids are doing well being home schooled and are enjoying the flexibility. Their school system is such a mess they certainly are better off. 
We ate our meals on our porch and I finally picked and cut the watermelon I grew. The kids held their breath as I sliced it because they knew Oma was going to have a fit if it wasn't ripe. 
It was perfect,very juicy and sweet. Couldn't have asked for a better weekend.
I hope you had a nice holiday weekend also.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2020)

It looks and sounds like a great day Ruth and your pictures are lovely.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)

So glad you had your family @Ruth n Jersey  . Those boys are handsome and I liked seeing your woods. Good to be outside and yes, it was a nice weekend weather wise in CT too.

I never grew a watermelon, (nor any food except tomatoes and green beans). Flowers; plenty! What a thrill to pick and serve your own watermelon and I bet is *was* fabulous.

Since I have your attention, I want to tell you I grew another "dish" celery. It only goes so far, which isn't much, but I got a goodly mince out of the tiny stalks and leaves for my shrimp salad!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

Lovely pictures, Ruth! 

Wish I could have been there to join you for the walk in the forest! My favourite!


----------



## 911 (Sep 10, 2020)

Not to rain on your parade, but AAA is reporting that about 400 people lost their lives on the roads this past Labor Day.


----------

